

Seth's Blog: Traffic magnets - twampss
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/01/traffic-magnets.html

======
diN0bot
left a bad taste in my mouth for him to rationalize why it's not good (and
encourage me to list more reasons in my head), and then do the opposite and
encourage us to vote for someone. especially knowing that he has a readership
my i left thinking about power and responsibility and muckiness.

not much idea about what i was supposed to vote on. evens out if he's not so
persuasive?

